# Police: Son Killed Dad Celebrating Birthday



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LEWISTON, Maine -- *A man celebrating his 65th birthday was shot to death as he sat at a dinner table, and his grown son was charged with murder, police said.

Roland Poirier was shot in the neck Wednesday night through a window as he celebrated with several family members around him.

His 34-year-old son, Scott Poirier, told police he shot his father from the back yard of the home, then stashed a rifle and scope next to his sister's nearby house, according to a police affidavit. Police did not discuss a motive.

According to a police affidavit, a responding police officer said he found a bullet hole in a sliding glass door, directly opposite to where the elder Poirier had been sitting. The officer said Scott Poirier approached him and confessed to pulling the trigger.

"Scott Poirier stated that he had driven over to his father's house with his gun. Scott stated that he had gone into the back yard with the gun, and then shot his father," the affidavit said.

It also said police found a rifle next door at Scott Poirier's sister's house, as well as a bullet in his pocket.

The elder Poirier was pronounced dead at the scene and his son was taken into custody shortly afterward. Authorities would not say who else had attended the party.

Scott Poirier, who was involved in his father's business, appeared briefly Thursday in court on the murder charge. He was not required to enter a plea. He was being held at Androscoggin County Jail, where officials declined to let a reporter speak with him by phone Friday.

State prosecutors are asking that Poirier undergo a psychological test.

"Mr. Poirier has admitted to shooting his father, and we want to look at the reasons behind that and what was his state of mind at the time of the shooting," Assistant Attorney General Lisa Marchese told reporters on Thursday.

A court hearing will be held next week to determine whether the state can continue to hold Scott Poirier without bail.










_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------

